# EXERCISE WORKS!



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

My anxiety had been worsening over the last couple of weeks. I was stumbling over words nearly everytime I had to talk with someone. I had not worked out in over a month. It got to the point where i was like enough is enough. Last Monday, although I was super tired from work, I forced myself to get up and do a Firm Workout. http://www.firmdirect.com/firm/ecs/main/index.html I was so glad that I did and the next day, I was much better! My anxiety had lessened to a great degree and I was no longer tripping over words every second. I wasn't as worried about what other people thought. I think I have found what works for me. As long as I work out on a regular basis, I can keep my anxiety to a minimum. Try it!


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree bluewater. Exercise works great for me also.


----------



## AliciaH (Sep 28, 2007)

youre absolutely right, i need to get back to working out b/c really it does make you feel a bit better. though once im cooling down i get a bit anxious about my heart racing BUT Im totally going to get back into doing that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I find that exercise doesn't do much for my anxiety, but it does wonders for my depression if I can get my lazy *** to get up and do something. :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> I find that exercise doesn't do much for my anxiety, but it does wonders for my depression if I can get my lazy *** to get up and do something. :lol


Exactly. I'm not at the point where I feel like doing it yet...again.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with njodis. Excercise doesn't work for anxiety at all, but it is a bit of a mood-enhancer. Getting enough sunlight also falls in the same category.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

It does work for depression, but I don't think it has lessened my anxiety much though.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

I would like to join a gym but I afraid of exercising in front of others. Any tips of how to overcome it other than grin and bear it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just use home exercise equipment. I don't think I'd be comfortable in a gym, but it's nice to go hardcore on an exercise bike in front of the TV for 45 minutes or whatever. :b


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

njodis said:


> I just use home exercise equipment. I don't think I'd be comfortable in a gym, but it's nice to go hardcore on an exercise bike in front of the TV for 45 minutes or whatever. :b


Thank you. Never even thought of it.


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

Someone mentioned sunlight exposure enhancing your mood and I have to agree with you. During the summer I had a job where I was outside 24/7 in the sun. I also got into some serious weight training. Not only did I really change physically but mentally as well. People made comments on how much I changed and how much better I looked. I remember being much more confident with myself. I felt really really good. 

Now that I've stopped lifting b/c classes started, and I'm not in the sun as much I definitely don't feel as good. I need to get back into it.......


----------



## amelie (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree with those who say exercise enhances mood. It's good for mind and body, but the biggest problem is getting motivated to do it. Once I get off my big ol' behind and find a routine I find myself feeling great.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I can get somewhat motivated to exercise, but only for hockey. I know I am a good official and can go a long way if I can get in shape. 

That said, it does NOTHING for my depression and anxiety.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Whenever I exercise, all my sweating, wheezing, and cellulite-jiggling just makes me a billion times more depressed. Anxious as well if I do it in public.


----------



## Jaded_Jester (Sep 16, 2006)

Another great thing to get so you can exercise at home is resistance bands. They are cheap and effective (holy smokes do they ever work!!). If you get a door attachment (a few bucks) you can pretty much do an entire full body workout. I just got mine from ebay, so no feeling akward and embarrassed at the gym for me! :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I find exercise is absolutely fantastic for enhancing mood, but that my anxiety only is lowered for a very short time afterwards. The mood boost sticks around for many hours for me!

I don't know how I would have survived the negativity of my college years if I didn't run religiously. I intellectually knew it would help me feel better in my lowest times, and I self-medicated this way.


----------



## flexpinoy (Aug 12, 2007)

Working out helps but it's only temporary for me. My mind is clear and I feel great when I'm working out but when I'm done, I'm back to the old me, anxious, nervous and overly shy. I wish I can workout 24/7.


----------



## Sir Percival (Sep 18, 2007)

I’ve had mixed results with physical exercise. Sometimes it’s helped, but usually when I was only a little down or neutral to begin with. If I’m down, even a very rigorous workout generally doesn’t lift my mood at all.

In general, I've done physical exercise simply for physical benefit, not to help my mood. Right now, I'm not exercising much since my current gym contract has expired and I don't have enough money to sign another. I absolutely hate running, and I don't care much for biking (especially in this city where it rains a lot). I do stretches and yoga sometimes, though.

Fortunately, I still look good, and I eat well. I don't have rock-hard chiseled abdominals, but my chest is masculine-looking enough.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I should add that I get mood boosts primarily from aerobic exercise such as running. Lifting weights doesn't have as much of a benefit to me in this regard.


----------



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> Exercise is one of the best ways to combat depression and anxiety. Exercise + xanax + cymbalta + meditation = little to no anxiety and depression. I challenge you to workout to the point when you can barely walk and still feel depressed. This is why I love circuit training and anaerobic exercise. Exercise provides a healthy way to escape negative emotions, depending on one's circumstances, for at least half a day. Usually an intense workout drains me of any intense emotions I may have at the time. I feel sedated for an hour or two after working the hell out myself. I love it. I cherish the periods I feel sedated. I don't care about anything. Worries about school, finding a job, etc., are gone for that brief period of time. If only I could have that feeling continuously.


Yeah. Firm workouts contain a lot of resistance training (weights). I found this to be very effective. Running/cardio is also good. The harder the workout, the better.


----------



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

tomcoldaba said:


> I would like to join a gym but I afraid of exercising in front of others. Any tips of how to overcome it other than grin and bear it.


I'd recommend exercise tapes for you to do at home. Maybe taebo?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> I just use home exercise equipment. I don't think I'd be comfortable in a gym, but it's nice to go hardcore on an exercise bike in front of the TV for 45 minutes or whatever. :b


I have free weights in every size, plenty of workout dvds, a treadmill and a bike. I could be in the best shape of my life if I wasn't so lazy.


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

bluewater01 said:


> My anxiety had been worsening over the last couple of weeks. I was stumbling over words nearly everytime I had to talk with someone. I had not worked out in over a month. It got to the point where i was like enough is enough. Last Monday, although I was super tired from work, I forced myself to get up and do a Firm Workout. http://www.firmdirect.com/firm/ecs/main/index.html I was so glad that I did and the next day, I was much better! My anxiety had lessened to a great degree and I was no longer tripping over words every second. I wasn't as worried about what other people thought. I think I have found what works for me. As long as I work out on a regular basis, I can keep my anxiety to a minimum. Try it!


That's so true. I broke my arm cycline 8 weeks ago, and I haven't worked out since. You feel so much better exercising. I can't wait to hit the gym.


----------



## shy1984 (Sep 5, 2007)

I started biking to and from class this semester (about 2 miles round trip) and although my mood still swings I think the average is slightly higher. I would also note a mild effect on my anxiety. 

The great thing about working out though is you get a good night's sleep.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

As soon as doctors start prescribing gym equipment (that insurance covers, of course), I'll start working out on a regular basis. Loading myself with Xanax just so I can go sweat for a couple of hours isn't worth it.


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

korey said:


> As soon as doctors start prescribing gym equipment (that insurance covers, of course), I'll start working out on a regular basis. Loading myself with Xanax just so I can go sweat for a couple of hours isn't worth it.


I know it's hard, but trust me, the hardest part is getting started. After a week it's all downhill.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

winnipegjets said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as doctors start prescribing gym equipment (that insurance covers, of course), I'll start working out on a regular basis. Loading myself with Xanax just so I can go sweat for a couple of hours isn't worth it.
> ...


We have an on-site fitness center thing here at the apartments I live in, and they open at 8AM each morning. Back in June, I went there every morning for about two weeks and worked out for over an hour each day. The endorphin euphoria took the anxiety (and the physical discomfort I was in at the time due to back problems, too!) away completely, but it subsided after a few exercise sessions. Then the anxiety returned, and I had to start taking Xanax again just to make myself go to the fitness center. If I had space and money for a treadmill to put in my own bedroom, I would certainly invest in one, but I don't, so eh :stu I'm not saying that I have given up completely, but I am saying that exercising regularly is sort of out of the question for me until something more practical (requiring no tranquilizers :b) comes along.


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

flexpinoy- If that's you in your avatar, dude you've got some great genetics


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

njodis said:


> I find that exercise doesn't do much for my anxiety, but it does wonders for my depression


I'm exactly the same way. In highschool I battled some deep depression, unfortuately for me medication never worked(tried Prozac, Paxil, Zoloft) but to be fair, I didn't stick with any of them long enough to pass the horrible side effects. A friend got me into working out and lifting weights. Four years later I'm still at it and its taken away my depression almost completely. I still get down and out every now and then, but not like I use to. But when it comes to anxiety, exercise does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I can see how excercise helps with depression, since it does for me a little bit, but as mentioned by other people in this thread, it does absolutely nothing for anxiety, whether SA, GA, or another form. I don't know why some people would think it would. If anything, it'll increase anxiety, since excercise gets the blood running, the heart pumping, and the mind racing... pretty much what anxiety does. With that said, excercising alone is best, at least for me.

The after-results from excercising can possibly have an indirect effect upon anxiety, but certainly not during.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Stoked to see so many ppl using exericse as type of therapy ...

anyone can do it and it's FREE. Giddy up


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

soundsgood said:


> anyone can do it and it's FREE. Giddy up


The action of exercising is free, but the use of most exercise facilities costs money - sometimes even more than a visit to the doctor :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone can go jogging for free, or do pushups/situps/whatever for free.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

njodis said:


> Anyone can go jogging for free, or do pushups/situps/whatever for free.


True, but which do you think someone with SA is going to prefer: jogging around their neighborhood being watched by all the neighbors, or jogging on a nice secluded treadmill away from prying eyes?

I prefer the treadmill, hands down.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Treadmills hurt my feet because I think it affects my stride (shortening it). They are great when you don't want to run in cold weather though.

I've been called every word in the dictionary when I go out running. In the running setting though, I'm really quite unintimidated by it. People have thrown things at me, yelled at me, mocked me, and pointed and laughed at me while I run. Nevertheless, what carried me through all of this was taking a "screw you, world" stance and letting their insults fuel my exercise. I'm not sure if that's a healthy stance, but it sure does energize you during exercise!! :lol

The thought of allowing people to govern whether I was going to run or not (which I love to do) is _unacceptable_. People have made me nervous all my life, but I have never been ready to fork over one of my favorite joys because of _them_. They deprive me of enough, but they can't stop me from running. It is a huge rush to go out there and run despite everything, while using pent-up rage as fuel. Exercise allows me to let out frustrations and clear my head. Receiving insults during a run provides a nice adrenaline boost.

No matter how anxious I can be in other settings, I simply don't let it govern my behavior in this one setting since it's something I so dearly enjoy.

Of course, it's a different story completely when I do racing events. Everyone in race settings is so run-friendly and runner-friendly. When I did my marathon, for instance, everyone I encountered was so incredibly kind. The Gatorade/water crews were quick to ask how I was doing, and always had everything ready while cheering everyone on.

It makes me think that some of these losers who yell at us runners are jealous that they can't get off their butts and do what we do.

Rant over. :eyes


----------



## The Enigma (Oct 10, 2007)

njodis said:


> I find that exercise doesn't do much for my anxiety, but it does wonders for my depression if I can get my lazy *** to get up and do something. :lol


I agree with njodis for the most part. A couple years ago I worked out 6 days a week and about 3 hours a day (a little excessive I know), for about 4 months straight. It took about two weeks after I started, to notice a significant decrease in my depression. I never noticed any major decrease in my anxiety UNTIL about the very end of those 4 months. I still recall going to see the movie Batman Begins with a group of 5 people. I was sitting right in the middle of them, and, especially being an action movie with alot of loud bangs and what not - this was a situation that would normally have my anxiety skyrocketing. It surprised the hell out of me watching it because I felt like i took a load of xanax (without the memory loss lol), but I was completely sober. So I know that exercise can decrease anxiety - it just takes a long time and alot of devotion and discipline to stick with it. I wish I would have stuck with it, but I plan to get back into that routine ASAP, I just gotta get motivated again.

P.S. - this is my first post so I just wanted to say HI ALL! I've wandered these forums for a while and finally decided I needed to create an account and start participating.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I've been called every word in the dictionary when I go out running. People have thrown things at me, yelled at me, mocked me, and pointed and laughed at me while I run. Nevertheless, what carried me through all of this was taking a "screw you, world" stance and letting their insults fuel my exercise. I'm not sure if that's a healthy stance, but it sure does energize you during exercise!! :lol
> 
> It makes me think that some of these losers who yell at us runners are jealous that they can't get off their butts and do what we do.
> 
> Rant over. :eyes


I can't imagine people yelling at me or throwing things at me while I run. The only time I get a second look while running is if I'm wearing something particularly skimpy. Perhaps you can't answer this but, why in the world did people yell and throw things at you? That sounds utterly ridiculous to me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Jocelyn said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I've been called every word in the dictionary when I go out running. People have thrown things at me, yelled at me, mocked me, and pointed and laughed at me while I run. Nevertheless, what carried me through all of this was taking a "screw you, world" stance and letting their insults fuel my exercise. I'm not sure if that's a healthy stance, but it sure does energize you during exercise!! :lol
> ...


Most of the time, it seemed to be teenagers who were out to break norms by trying to offend people for the thrill of it. Many teenies seem to like to lash out at how controlled (school, parents) and dependent they are by doing these deviant acts.

Occasionally it was people in their 20s, but this was much less common. I never have 40 or 50 somethings yell things or throw things at me though.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Ugh, teenagers. 
That makes perfect sense then.


----------



## AliciaH (Sep 28, 2007)

that is horrible for someone to do such a thing while someone is out minding their own business working out for God's sake. crazy.


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

I hit the gym yesterday, and I feel so much better. I am going again today. It doesn't do much for my anxiety, but it makes me feel less depressed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

winnipegjets said:


> I hit the gym yesterday, and I feel so much better. I am going again today. It doesn't do much for my anxiety, but it makes me feel less depressed.


 :yes


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I went walking today. I felt better afterwards. I notice though when I get out in the air my sinuses or allergies act up, especially in my neighborhood.


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

To pick up a semi-old thread........ I pulled a muscle in my neck and had terrible headaches for about two and a half weeks, up until a couple of days ago. Just going that short amount of time without exercise has made my anxiety sky-rocket. I can't wait to get back on my routine. I have to go tomorrow to get needle point injections in my neck to loosen up the muscles. I should be good to go after that. Wish me luck everyone.


----------

